# Skid steer vs. Small Tractor



## mdotis (Oct 1, 2010)

I am looking at adding to my wood cutting equipment. I have been using some very small equipment, an Arctic Cat 300 ATV and a small trailer. They are working good for me, however I have been looking at some older tractors they look like they would be very useful. More power, more traction, just more of everything. I also think an older skid steer would be a very useful piece of equipment as well. Maybe more so than a tractor. For those of you that use tractors and or skid steers what are the good points of each as well as what are the bad points of each.


----------



## fatjoe (Oct 1, 2010)

I like both, and both will do what you want.Skidsteer has clearence issues in snow and mud, stumps, but can turn on a dime.Skid steer can be equiped with many attatchments.So can certain tractors.It all depends what your willing to spend.I would love a mis sized Kubota tractor with a backhoe.i also would love a 883 Bobcat with steel removable tracks.For me, I would prefer a Skid steer because It can do many other jobs.Post hole, grade, sweep,jack hammer,grapple, backhoe.It`s Skid steer for me.


----------



## svon89 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have an older JD skidsteer that I love as far as what it can do. Only thing I would like better is the ability to put over the tire tracks on it. I have the lift arm attachment low in between the tires. If you get one, the over the tire tracks can usually be found for $500-$1000. A friend of mine has an old mustang with the steel tracks on it. I was following behind him and ended up going over my boots in mud. The machine only sank down around 4" or so. I was impressed.

Skid steers are not lawn friendly, and they tend to leave ruts in the woods, but it sure is nice to be able to turn on a dime and maneuver through the woods.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 1, 2010)

I was looking to buy a machine for land clearing and maintenance of cleared lands. I considered a skid steer since they have so much lift capacity on their loaders and seem to be "fast". The touble is that they suck lots of fuel, are very heavy, and don't mow for squat. Mowing with a rotary cutter is not like lawn mowing, you can "mow" anything thinner than your wrist. Great for cleanup of down branches and such. 

I use the tractor to skid logs with great success. How do you skid with a SS?

The only tool mentioned above that a tractor can't use is a jackhammer. You need lots of hydro flow for that guy I'd bet.


----------



## blades (Oct 1, 2010)

I will vote tractor with a bucket on front (quick attach would be nice) baring that you can get clamp on forks and a 3 point in the back. The 3 point attachments are way less expensive than the same for the skid. Hydo connections out the back on the tractor and 540 pto you are in like flint. The small to mid size skids have there places also And I would not be without mine. I am looking for a compact tractor also but trying not to break the bank at the same time. ( good luck with that , eh)


----------



## Manatarms (Oct 1, 2010)

mdotis,

I've got a few questions to help you make a decision:

What's your budget? 

Do you plan to tow the machine around? How often? What kind of truck and trailer do you have, i.e...what is your towing capacity?

How many pounds do you want the loader to lift?

Are you going to take it into the wood and drag out sticks?

What other tasks do you want the machine to perform? Mowing? Snow Removal? etc.

-Mark


----------



## coog (Oct 1, 2010)

Completely impossible to live without both machines once you've owned them.Very much like a stove and a microwave.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been very happy with my tractor, and dont think a skid steer would cut the mustard for my application. Here is a link to the thread about my setup http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=116946


----------



## fatjoe (Oct 1, 2010)

I would have to agree on your tractor for the amount of land you have.I believe your set up would be overkill on my 2 acres.Nice set up.


----------



## svon89 (Oct 1, 2010)

Forgot to mention above that I have a small skid and wish for a small 4x4 diesel, but wouldn't give up the skid steer because I have a backhoe for it.

Even an old ford 8N would do a lot but without 4wd winter time gets a little tough without chains. 

The trailer in front of it is a 6'x10' for a size reference.


----------



## jerryw66 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've got a couple utility tractors, a 300 I H and a 350 I H. I also own a 753 bobcat, with 2 buckets, and forks, a good friend of mine has a jackhammer for it also. Skidloaders and utility tractors are just totally different animals. You cannot mow or till ground very well with a skidloader, but nothing moves around material like a skidloader either. As far as a frontend loader for a tractor, you must spend big dollars to get one as tough as a loader on a skidsteer, and then the tractor will not be nearly as nimble as a skidsteer. It's kind of like comparing a snowmobile to a quad.


----------



## jackel440 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have both ,and the tractor just sits.Matter of fact my skid steer is over in the woods now.I am going in the morning to load logs on my deckover gooseneck with it.I have a grapple bucket on it along with OTT steel tracks.
Oh and I skid logs with it all the time.Grab a log with the grapple and drag it to the trailer then pick it up and load it.
So much nicer to pick up a fell tree ,and hold it in the grapple bucket while you cut the tops off.Don't have to worry about pinch'n the bar all the time.
Once its cut clean I load the log ,and then push the brush up roll the bucket over the top of the pile and grab it with the grapples.All cleaned up in a few seconds then on to the next tree.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BPS. LLC (Oct 1, 2010)

mdotis said:


> I am looking at adding to my wood cutting equipment. I have been using some very small equipment, an Arctic Cat 300 ATV and a small trailer. They are working good for me, however I have been looking at some older tractors they look like they would be very useful. More power, more traction, just more of everything. I also think an older skid steer would be a very useful piece of equipment as well. Maybe more so than a tractor. For those of you that use tractors and or skid steers what are the good points of each as well as what are the bad points of each.



It really depends on your application, the amount of use, and how deep your pockets are. You have a lot of variables to consider. I have a Bobcat S185, so I'm a little bias, but I don't know what I do without it. That being said, wood is not my primary business. 

If you're a small time firewood guy cutting enough firewood a few cords for yourself, you may want to save your money or go with a tractor or stay with your current set up. If you have a decent amount of land, the tractor can assist with the firewood as well as maintaining your property with the line of attachments offered.

I think of a skid steer as more of a commercial piece of equipment, whether it be farming or construction. Unless you're a bigger firewood producer, I think it would be hard to justify a skid steer exclusively for firewood. It really depends upon what your plan is. If you want to branch out into construction or other applications, a skid steer is right for you. 

With a little more information, myself and others can give you their .02. I think your business plan or plans for the machine and money are the two biggest factors to consider. I spent a substantial amount of money on my skid steer and the attachments, and it makes me money, as well as taking care of my firewood needs. I'm sure a tractor can make money too, but again, I'm bias.


----------



## Outlander (Oct 2, 2010)

As others have said, it depends on your intended use. I'm a farmer so I have tractors and a Bobcat 753. I didn't buy any of them specifically for firewood use. I have found that I use the skid steer for firewooding much more than any of the tractors. The only times I use a tractor is when I'm cutting big trees in road ditches and felling them onto the road. As soon as the tree is on the road I use a tractor to skid it to the nearest field so I'm not blocking traffic.

If you decide on a skidsteer, I would suggest getting one with a lifting capacity of at least 1000 pounds and a diesel engine no smaller than 40 HP. Anything smaller is not much more agile and you will be begging for more power. My next skidsteer will be no less than 60 HP and 2000 pounds lift capacity.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 2, 2010)

I've found that I use my quad and trailer more than my utility tractor w/ FEL. Never tried a skid steer. I can see the pluses and minuses of both. I rarely skid any logs so the quad is much more nimble draggin the trailer through the woods. I can handle nearly a face cord on the trailer (4x6) and it pulls it fine...glad i don't have any hills that I need to try and stop it on.


----------



## 603doug (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a 943 bobcat and a kubota tractor and the cat is great for flat hard ground but makes a mess as a skidder, where the tractor "walks" over the forest bed and is not hard to get "unstuck". You can not haul as much but a few more trips vs. a few hours buried in mud is worth it


----------



## mdotis (Oct 2, 2010)

*Thanks everybody*

This is great info and exactly what I was looking for. Now I will have to figure out the budget and see what used equipment I can find. I guess I will just keep my eye out for either a skid steer or a small tractor and see what shows up. Maybe I will win the lottery and get both 
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 2, 2010)

A couple of other things I have not seen mentioned. Do you have small children ever around where you might be operating? If so then I would not even consider a skidsteer as there is absolutely no visibility to the rear and there is to many horror stories around my area of dad/grandpa running over a child and most of them were careful people but accidents happen. If I use a skidsteer at my house I send the wife and the little one to the mall at least I don't have to worry about it!

Second question have you ever climbed in and out of a skidsteer all day that is a PITA. Wanna lower or raise the load you have to get in pull the lap bar down and then you can, now jump out cut, Jump back in get another log ETC. IMHO a tractor is easier on me as far as the on and off of the equipment. 

On the other hand if you are going to do construction or serious firewood production then a skidsteer may be the answer. Especially if you have 2 or more people to help where one person can operate the machine and the other can do the sawing, spotting etc etc.


----------



## jerryw66 (Oct 3, 2010)

The skidsteer does have limited vision to the rear. I'm very concientious of my children and other concerns around me with the skidsteer. Tractors are also dangerous, kids love to be around machinery. One cannot be too alert when operating dangerous machines, whether it is a loader, tractor or saw.,


----------



## Ambull (Oct 3, 2010)

I use a Power Trac, which is basically an articulated skid steer. It hauls about a 1/4 cord of wood in the oversized bucket, and it can go in a lot of places that other things can't. It is low to the ground, so it gets under the tree branches. It has a 64 HP Deutz diesel, for plenty of power. I have found it to work really well for what I am trying to do.

Need to get some new pictures with some wood in the bucket, but at least you get the idea.


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 3, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> A couple of other things I have not seen mentioned. Do you have small children ever around where you might be operating? If so then I would not even consider a skidsteer as there is absolutely no visibility to the rear and there is to many horror stories around my area of dad/grandpa running over a child and most of them were careful people but accidents happen. If I use a skidsteer at my house I send the wife and the little one to the mall at least I don't have to worry about it!
> 
> Second question have you ever climbed in and out of a skidsteer all day that is a PITA. Wanna lower or raise the load you have to get in pull the lap bar down and then you can, now jump out cut, Jump back in get another log ETC. IMHO a tractor is easier on me as far as the on and off of the equipment.
> 
> On the other hand if you are going to do construction or serious firewood production then a skidsteer may be the answer. Especially if you have 2 or more people to help where one person can operate the machine and the other can do the sawing, spotting etc etc.




The visibility aspect was high on my list for just that reason, two little kids and our aged dog was near deaf. 

Get on some tractors, get in some skidloaders, because seat time is going to help considerably. Even better would be to rent one of each for a day, and many rental companies have both tractors and skidloaders for rent, it may be the best small money you could spend and you'd still get some work done at your own place. 

Don't forget to come back with pictures of your new to you toy,err tool.


----------



## Ambull (Oct 3, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> A couple of other things I have not seen mentioned. Do you have small children ever around where you might be operating? If so then I would not even consider a skidsteer as there is absolutely no visibility to the rear and there is to many horror stories around my area of dad/grandpa running over a child and most of them were careful people but accidents happen. If I use a skidsteer at my house I send the wife and the little one to the mall at least I don't have to worry about it!
> 
> Second question have you ever climbed in and out of a skidsteer all day that is a PITA. Wanna lower or raise the load you have to get in pull the lap bar down and then you can, now jump out cut, Jump back in get another log ETC. IMHO a tractor is easier on me as far as the on and off of the equipment.
> 
> On the other hand if you are going to do construction or serious firewood production then a skidsteer may be the answer. Especially if you have 2 or more people to help where one person can operate the machine and the other can do the sawing, spotting etc etc.



Man I never thought about it, but I think that is why I like my Power Trac so much. It is easier in and out than even a tractor.


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 3, 2010)

A skid steer would be nice but my backhoe with forks and dads 4x4 kubota work great. Very little dragging brush by hand. After we drop 4 or 5 trees i'll drag or carry them with the backhoe into a clearing where we limb them then dad drives over most of the bigger limbs and hooks nearly all the brush with pipe forks we made for the bucket on his kubota.

Everything trunk and big limbs are left long, about 15' foot. He pile's them up and after we have enough for some loads i scoop them up and fill the back of my wheat truck high, haul them home and dump it.

The forks on both tractors eliminated 90% of handling the brush by hand. If i ever get my own kubota it will have the hydro-stat like his. It makes fast work of gathering brush.


----------



## coog (Oct 3, 2010)

Ambull said:


> I use a Power Trac, which is basically an articulated skid steer. It hauls about a 1/4 cord of wood in the oversized bucket, and it can go in a lot of places that other things can't. It is low to the ground, so it gets under the tree branches. It has a 64 HP Deutz diesel, for plenty of power. I have found it to work really well for what I am trying to do.
> 
> Need to get some new pictures with some wood in the bucket, but at least you get the idea.



that is the perfect machine :yourock:


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 3, 2010)

Ambull said:


> I use a Power Trac, which is basically an articulated skid steer. It hauls about a 1/4 cord of wood in the oversized bucket, and it can go in a lot of places that other things can't. It is low to the ground, so it gets under the tree branches. It has a 64 HP Deutz diesel, for plenty of power. I have found it to work really well for what I am trying to do.
> 
> Need to get some new pictures with some wood in the bucket, but at least you get the idea.



Yes, very nice machine maybe even the perfect machine to fit both bills!
Will it fit the budget?


----------



## silverbullet (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm the cutter, but my Dad skids with our International and a 3 point hitch bucket with the bucket removed. Makes a perfect log arch and they're generally cheap if you find one used. Just need to add suitcase weights to the front bumper to keep the front end down. I rigged up a choker chain set up too. Works like a charm.


----------

